# what kind of Tyvek



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

What Kind of Tyvek do I need to order for making my own wind-socks?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

tyvek type 1443r. we got ours from fibermark.


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

Ryan_Todd, 
Thanks for the reply. Were you able to order from the factory or did you go thru a different retailer?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we were able to order from fibermark. i believe that they are just a retailer. when you sew the windsock make sure to use a nylon based thread or another type of thread that will not rot when it gets wet. i believe fibermark has a website but i'm not sure what it is. that was the cheapest place that we found. hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Below is what I ordered. 40 yards at 2.25 a yard. I think I figured it out that you can get about 3 or 4 hundred out of that if not more.

Your Order consists of:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

402 Tyvek 40 2.250 90.00
-----
TOTAL: 90.00
SHIPPING: 9.50
TAX: 0.00
GRAND TOTAL: 99.50

Your order total is: 99.50.
If you need to get in touch with us about your order, please contact our customer service department at:

Order Line: 800-541-0314
International: 303-449-5356
Customer service: 800-204-5483
Fax: 303-449-7315
Email: [email protected]
www.intothewind.com


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

check ebay...that where we get ours and its CHEAP!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

chris lillehoff said:


> check ebay...that where we get ours and its CHEAP!


You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks everybody for the replys. I do have one more question, what is the difference between 1443r and 1422r?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think that is the thickness.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> I think I figured it out that you can get about 3 or 4 hundred out of that if not more.


Just curious here. Does that figure maybe need to be divided in half? I got about 3.5 full decoys per yard. Otherwise those are gonna be some skinny birds. :lol:


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

I found out what the difference between the two types of tyvek are that were mentioned above, the guy from fibermark said it is the pattern in the material other than that there is no difference. the two pretty much ran the same price, 2.35-2.50 a yard. I'm ready to get this stuff and get the long assembly rollin. My goose hunting is over for the year so i should be able to find time between fishing and working to sew up 800-1000 by next year. thanks for the replys fellas.
Hey P.C. are you sure you can get 3-400 decoys out of a 40 yard sheet? I'm figuring I may get about about 700 with a 200 yard sheet. anyways thanks again.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

You have the right idea by starting them right after the season is finished. It takes a lot more time and effort than you think if you want to have them look right and last a while. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yea sorry after I made the post I realized I had actually made two orders of 40 yards. I think you can about 150 out of 40 yards. Sorry my head is not on straight


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we made just under 450 out of 125 yards. but we made ours a little more narrow than the bought northwinds.


----------

